# Trouble Uninstalling The Sims



## dannajo (Jan 3, 2004)

I did a search and couldn't find an answer to my question, so please forgive me, or direct me to the thread, if this has been addressed already. 

My daughter is obsessed with this game. I allowed her to install it on my computer because her hard drive is very small and there wasn't enough room. I've had nothing but problems with mine since she installed it. She's only 12 so I'm thinking that she probably hasn't installed everything in order, as I've read in the threads that its necessary to do. I'm trying to uninstall it through add/remove programs and it installs it instead of uninstalling it. I'm not sure what all she has installed. She has the deluxe version, making magic, and several others. Please let me know if you need more information and I will add it here. 

Thanks, Danna


----------



## Producer (Feb 14, 2004)

Well, I'm just loving all of these The Sims questions -- I work for Maxis.

You can skip the actual uninstallation process, and use a utility called SimsEraser to wipe it off of the machine. This program can be found on Disk 1 of Deluxe, Unleashed, Superstar, and Makin' Magic if I'm not mistaking. Just insert the disk, cancel the Autoplay, and open up My Computer. Right-click the drive and choose Open. Open the Eraser folder and run it.

OR

Go to http://thesims.ea.com/us/index.html and click on Get Cool Stuff. Look under the "installation utilities" header and run the SimsEraser utility. This clears the entries in your Windows Registry. Once that's done, locate the actual "The Sims" folder on your computer. Right-click on it, and choose Delete. Now, empty your recycle bin, and reinstall.

The games should be installed in this order:

The Sims [or The Sims Deluxe], Livin' Large, House Party, Hot Date, Vacation, Unleashed, Superstar, Makin' Magic.

If you don't have one of those games, skip over it and install the next one in order.

Producer


----------



## Game_Guy (Feb 15, 2004)

try installing and then uninstall..


----------

